# Bloody Disgusting



## synergy543 (Aug 20, 2005)

Jose, is this your audio cue?

http://www.neighborhoodwatchthefilm.com/html/dwnlds.htm#

And I warn you...DO NOT click on "Clip". I warned you.


----------



## Hardy Heern (Aug 20, 2005)

Congratulations Jose.

When I went to BloodyDisgusting and read the synopsis I thought that this would make a good back ground for a black comedy but I eventualy realised that this is bloody dark and the film clip confirmed that the film really is bloody disgusting and much too horrific for my fragile nerves!!!

Your audio clip sounded appropropriate!

Cheers

Frank


----------



## TheoKrueger (Aug 20, 2005)

Congrats Jose! Thats some good happy news man


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Hardy,

I tried to warn you...there's a big difference between the American and British meaning of "Bloody Disgusting"....the American term is in fact quite literal. 

Well, why don't you just have a bloodly glass of water 'ol chap and you'll be feeling better in no time.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 20, 2005)

Congrats Jose!

Did you have some of the gore stuck with you in your sleep while scoring this film?


----------



## Niah (Aug 20, 2005)

eeewwww...

Is there a plot?


----------



## Hardy Heern (Aug 20, 2005)

synergy543 said:


> Hi Hardy,
> 
> I tried to warn you...there's a big difference between the American and British meaning of "Bloody Disgusting"....the American term is in fact quite literal.
> 
> Well, why don't you just have a bloodly glass of water 'ol chap and you'll be feeling better in no time.



Yes you did indeed.....pity I didn't read it properly!! :lol: For your interest Bloody Disgusting also means Bloody disgusting, literally, over here too! :D 

I'm too scared to put my finger in any bodily orifice following that clip! :oops: 

Good show old bean,

Frank


----------



## José Herring (Aug 20, 2005)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> Congrats Jose!
> 
> Did you have some of the gore stuck with you in your sleep while scoring this film?



Funny thing that after seeing it once the images didn't matter. I don't really score to picture anyway.

@ Niah

Yes there is quite a decent story. As a film it's pretty good. It's just......BLOODY DISGUSTING.

JOSE


----------



## Ed (Aug 20, 2005)

synergy543 said:


> Well, why don't you just have a bloodly glass of water 'ol chap and you'll be feeling better in no time.



Isnt it more like, "_Well, bloody hell man why don't you just have a glass of water 'ol chap and you'll be feeling better in no time_"


----------



## José Herring (Aug 20, 2005)

synergy543 said:


> Jose, is this your audio cue?
> 
> http://www.neighborhoodwatchthefilm.com/html/dwnlds.htm#
> 
> And I warn you...DO NOT click on "Clip". I warned you.



Yes it's three clips clipped together.

Jose


----------



## Hardy Heern (Aug 20, 2005)

Ed said:


> synergy543 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, why don't you just have a bloodly glass of water 'ol chap and you'll be feeling better in no time.
> ...



I didn't realise that you spoke English Ed! Only one small correction...you needed the 'old' as shown. 

Jollly good show though.....

Having read the film synopsis, as I said, I thought the ideas behind the setting could have made an excellent black comedy......pity they 'wasted' it on a Bloody Disgusting Horror.......Bloody Hell, I nearly knocked my fish and chips off the table.......  

Frank


----------



## lux (Aug 20, 2005)

congrats Jose!

Luca


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 20, 2005)

Ed said:


> Isnt it more like, "_Well, bloody hell man why don't you just have a glass of water 'ol chap and you'll be feeling better in no time_"


Aw Crikey Ed! I outta sick that Australian chap from Animal Planet on you! :lol:


----------



## Ed (Aug 20, 2005)

synergy543 said:


> Aw Crikey Ed! I outta sick that Australian chap from Animal Planet on you! :lol:



MATE!


----------



## Ed (Aug 20, 2005)

Hardy Heern said:


> I didn't realise that you spoke English Ed!


I dont just speak it, either!

Ed


----------



## Hardy Heern (Aug 21, 2005)

Ed said:


> Hardy Heern said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realise that you spoke English Ed!
> ...



Oooops, hit a nerve! :lol: 

Frank


----------



## Ed (Aug 21, 2005)

Hardy Heern said:


> Oooops, hit a nerve! :lol:


----------

